# INftP



## Popviolence

My best friend, a jolly and intelligent Enfp(most others are too I'm sure) put me through a strange test some months back, called Myers-Briggs that described me Infp.
So greetings, I'm an Infp. 
As if there's not enough already. 
I felt less weird after this diagnosis, not in a restrictive way, more so in a 'less alone and not so lost' way. I score T on a lot of tests (I've taken a lot since) including the one on this site. Based on my loose knowledge of myers briggs I can't be both introverted thinking AND feeling. Does this mean that I'm strong in extroverted thinking then? I'm super objective and trample flowers- sometimes for the sake of it. But I'm certain just a cold infp, not an intp(disliked science and maths when I was young. Still infuriated by the latter) who is nervous and hasn't been a member on a forum since he was about 12.

Also, is morrissey not perfect medicine for infps?


----------



## Mr. CafeBot

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Popviolence and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html


To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html


If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Also don't forget to watch my music video...








Again, welcome to our forum Popviolence. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S. Meet my family

My Wife - http://personalitycafe.com/members/mrs-cafebot.html
My Daughter - http://personalitycafe.com/members/jenny.html
My Dog - http://personalitycafe.com/members/dog.html


----------



## nevermore

Welcome to the forum! 

Btw, it's true - some INFP's have a really badass Te.

But also, you could still be INTP and not like science and math. I am INTP and was always bored by science and math in school. A fair number of INTP's on the forums are the same way.

Anyway, there are lots of people here who would love to help you figure that out. :wink:

PS. ENFP's are awesome aren't they?


----------

